# Cross-country in Bremen??



## SpanishRider (30. August 2009)

Hello,

First, I would apologize if this isn´t the correct subforum for this topic, but I don´t speak German and I´m lost in this forum.

I´m a spanish rider who is going to go to Bremen this winter with a Erasmus grant. I was thinking of taking my bike with me, but the people tell me that isn´t a good idea because there the climate is very bad for riding in bike. I would take my bike with me, but I would not go across Europa with it if later I can´t ride. Is it possible going out in bike in winter there? Does it snow very much there?

Besides, in Murcia, where I live, the climate is always very hot (about 10-15ºC in winter ) and, logically, I don´t have too many winter clothes. If I was to Bremen with my bike I would have to buy clothes. And, if I was buying winter clothes, I might not use it in Spain... Because of it I´m undecided 

Can anybody advise me?

Thank you very much.


----------



## DAMDAM (30. August 2009)

Hi or "Moin"  , 

if you are interested in mountainbiking and want to ride during wintertime here in Bremen, you will allways find people that will join you on trips or will post trips that will directly start off campus (if you are going to Bremen university ?) I myself started with mountainbiking again, after I statred my studies 5 years ago in Bremen. 

So if you are intereste in xc riding in Bremen look at thi thread -> MTBker aus HB (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6281666#post6281666). 

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (31. August 2009)

moin,
ordinary winter cross-country fun looks like



or



or



or....watch albums of Dinosaur, Fort_man, myself and many other user

sometimes wintercross is getting extraordinary:
Dino on ice



snow patrol


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. September 2009)

SpanishRider schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> First, I would apologize if this isn´t the correct subforum for this topic, but I don´t speak German and I´m lost in this forum.
> 
> ...


 
Hola

I don know who told you, but to be honest with you in normal case, winter is not that cold nd rough in northern Germany; there maybe 5 to at max 15 days of real snow ( like on the picture nd quite rare) nd temperatures mostly at around +/- zero degrees, also in some winters at lot of rain nd then higher temperatures. So on many days riding will be possible.

A tip could be nd some of my mates do, to use snowboard clothes on top at low temperatures.

Have a nive time in our area

Jan


----------



## SpanishRider (2. September 2009)

Wow, that photos have convinced me! Riding on ice? Impossible in Spain! I have to do it!  

If the landlady don´t have any problem with it, I will take my bike to Bremen. 

I thought that the climate was worse in Germany, it doesn´t seem so bad... I hope go out with you when I´m there!

Vielen dank an alle!.


G.


----------



## schappi (3. September 2009)

We Germans like to confuse foreigners because the winter in Northern Germany is warmer and with less snow than in the south of Germany.
The reason?
The gulf stream that goes trough the northern see and the wind (predominant from the west) that comes from west directly from the sea.
It only gets cold if the wind comes from North or East
If its too cold outside you can still go biking in a salt mine at -700m there its always 28°C







Here a picture of the XC Gang from Bremen:




Regards
Schappi


----------



## SpanishRider (3. September 2009)

Thanks for the information! xD. That mine is amazing. I can see numbers on the bikes, it was a race or similar? What´s its name? I want to look for more information about the salt mine.

Danke!

G.


----------



## schappi (3. September 2009)

Here is another picture:





The Saltmine is the largest of Eurpe with 400km of Mineshafts.
Twice a year in November and February there is a race. In the Time between you can take MTB tours in the mine here the link: http://www.erlebnisbergwerk.com/sites/sport.shtml 

Buenas notche
Schappi


----------



## Kalles (4. September 2009)

Moin
Von HB ist es nicht weit bis Bad Iburg zur www.teutotour.de. Mal ein paar Höhenmeter mehr könnten euch auch nicht schaden.
Ich werde am Sonntag den 06.09.09 Testbikes mitnehmen nach Bad Iburg. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, aber kein Bike hat
, oder mal ein anderes fahren möchte, kann sich bei mir melden.
Es stehen mehrere Bikes von Specialized, Scott u. Lapierre zur Verfügung. Perso mitbringen.
Meine Nr. 01753726047 oder 05424 39063 bei www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalles


----------



## safe (5. September 2009)

SpanishRider schrieb:


> If the landlady don´t have any problem with it, I will take my bike to Bremen.



well, if she does, your bike can always stay with me, parking right next to mine in a heated garage


----------



## SpanishRider (5. September 2009)

safe schrieb:


> well, if she does, your bike can always stay with me, parking right next to mine in a heated garage



Thanks, but the landlady don´t have any problem with bikes  

Schappi, thanks for the web!

I´m dying to arrive there!


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

